# 2 New Video Piano Compositions by Me!



## Alex Paradis (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi There, My name is Alex Paradis and i'm Pianist, almost Self-taught :lol:

I've been working on the last months to start my composer Career ahah, and I find this really great site about classical music!

So here's my two piano compositions I've posted so far :

Desert : 




and Versus : 




There is much more songs coming soon, so I'll keep you updated! Thanks!


----------

